# cheatin the squat



## ceazur (Jun 17, 2011)

by placing something under your heels when lifting heavy? just enough to keep me from leanin too far forward?


----------



## fufu (Jun 17, 2011)

It should not be used as a means to an end. If you have tight hamstrings or gastrocs/soleus that are causing you to not be able to deep a proper depth without leaning forward, stretch those areas.

If mobility is the issue, like the example above, get mobile! Especially if you train for performance or function.

The body should learn to coordinate and move without foreign objects changing the mechanics of the lift. That is my opinion.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

problem is, im tall and have the balance of a retarded poodle.. I cant lift much correctly and it makes me feel that im not getting what i need to out of the mighty squat. So should i just do more reps of the weight i can in hopes to build slowly but surely?


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends.  If you want to lift a lot of weight with bad form, then proceed and your knees and ankles will simply suffer later.  If you lift properly you are setting yourself up for proper mobility down the line, plus the strength on top of it.  

Weight is simply relative to position, distance and speed - it really means nothing unless you're trying to impress someone else.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> impress someone else.



not at all, i personally hate putting lots of weights on bar... im lazy and takin the weights back off sucs diq


----------



## stepaukas (Jun 18, 2011)

ask your drill instructor...


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2011)

ceazur said:


> problem is, im tall and have the balance of a retarded poodle.. I cant lift much correctly and it makes me feel that im not getting what i need to out of the mighty squat. So should i just do more reps of the weight i can in hopes to build slowly but surely?



It doesn't sound like a balance issue, is sounds like a mobility issue. Bad mobility can cause bad balance because your joints aren't allowed to move as they should. Restrictions in movement occur and the body loses biomechanical efficiency. 

But to get basic, if you can't lift much correctly, then you should lighten the load and progress slowly. 

It's hard to give advice since I can't see you move in person, but what you described in your first post sounds notoriously like the posterior chain immobility that many people display.


----------



## LAM (Jun 18, 2011)

everybody's body is designed differently, the length of tendon, bone, attachment points, etc.  so the mechanics of how everyone performs the same movement is different also.  some peoples body are more efficient than others at certain exercises because of this.

if raising the heal makes squatting more efficient for you then keep doing it


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 18, 2011)

plus you may be squatting too narrow. Very common.  You have to be that much more flexible.  Don't be afraid to widen it out. Just make sure your weight is manageable while you learn, and that your knees track with your thighs and toes, all in the same direction.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 18, 2011)

also set back not down...this will help keep the weight on your heels...watch some training videos on how to squat properly this might help.  mark rippetoe has some good ones


----------



## ceazur (Jun 19, 2011)

stepaukas said:


> ask your drill instructor...



hey babe, was wonderin if i was gonna hear from you. How are you

And as far as the primary question goes, I will just stay light and build from there. It seems as if it will take forever.

Step, you know the marine corps dont give a shit how much you lift right? If it dont concern pull ups, running, climbin a rope, or doing an obstacle course they have no give a shit meter


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 19, 2011)

elite fitness " so you think you can squat" was really thorough (and free) 5 part series


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 20, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> elite fitness " so you think you can squat" was really thorough (and free) 5 part series








YouTube Video











YouTube - ‪EliteFTS.com: So You Think You Can Squat Part 1‬‏

Lower the weight and do some slow squats to the floor. That always helps me get nice and stretched out. It's a glute killer too.


----------

